# Berry ID



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

I received some berries and a small start today. 
They are very tasty, and she called them watermelon berries, but I looked them up and they aren't even close.
She said the grow like a bush, about 5-6 ft tall, and look more like a tree with a trunk.
They are large and heavy, just under 1/2 to 3/4 golfball size
Any help identifying these would be appreciated.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

Just a note, they aren't Alaskan Watermelon berries, mulberries, dew berries, elderberries, or raspberries as others have suggested. They are almost round, solid, and not oblong.
I may have to go to the County extension office tomorrow.

here is a cut view:


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

Found it Imported tropical, Chinese Mulberry aka Mandarin Melonberry
https://www.growables.org/information/TropicalFruit/che.htm


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I thought it looked slightly like a mulberry but then thought it's a bit late in the year for mulberry to produce fruit.

Is your start a male or female? The bad thing about mulberries is you need both to produce fruit.

The thorns would make it a great property line hedge.


----------

